# English flag 'can provoke racism' in Wales!



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

From the BBC:


> Many England fans are flying the flag on their cars for the World Cup
> England fans flying the cross of St George on their cars could antagonise Welsh fans, according to the deputy chief constable of North Wales Police.
> 
> Clive Wolfendale said "incessant" flag-waving in Wales during the World Cup could lead to racism and violence.
> ...


Sounds bollocks to me, but whaddya reckon folks?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

I think that Wolfendale just lieks to get in the press as much as possible.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

Doesn't need provoking, it's alive and kicking anyway.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd imagine the officer wants to avoid late-night confrontations between drunken youths in small towns and therefore would like people to avoid some of the things that may lead to it.

Mind you he'd be better off hoping Rooney doesn't recover and that England meet a good side in the last sixteen.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Doesn't need provoking, it's alive and kicking anyway.


Bless. Our resident Welsh-hater has popped up with some anti-Welsh sentiment, right on cue.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2006)

Call me a racist but I would really like to rip off those flags and stick em where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Mind you, thinking about it, if I lived in a small Welsh village whose community had been trashed by holiday home-ing folks popping in for occasional visits in their 4x4s, I'd be tempted to get a bit snap-happy on the English flag front.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Bless. Our resident Welsh-hater has popped up with some anti-Welsh sentiment, right on cue.



Shit, yeah you're right, there is no racism or prejudice there at all.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Mind you, thinking about it, if I lived in a small Welsh village whose community had been trashed by holiday home-ing folks popping in for occasional visits in their 4x4s, I'd be tempted to get a bit snap-happy on the English flag front.


Probably different sets of people, though, don't you reckon? (I mean the 4x4 people and the flag-wavers.)


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Shit, yeah you're right, there is no racism or prejudice there at all.


Thanks for another vital contribution!

Anything else to add, or are you done with the Welsh for the day?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Probably different sets of people, though, don't you reckon? (I mean the 4x4 people and the flag-wavers.)


Not really. I've seen plenty of 4x4/SUV cars with flapping English flags around town already.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 8, 2006)

Interesting.

Oddly enough the flags thing doesn't happen here, or not yet anyway. We do have plenty of 4x4 owners though, none of whom have any compunction about driving their tanks through the narrow cobbled streets of the old town.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Bless. Our resident Welsh-hater has popped up with some anti-Welsh sentiment, right on cue.




 Have you read some of the footie related threads in there?? 
I'm by no mean an English fan(en mass/Govt) but even I thought some of the posts in the etiquette thread were a bit  

I think the copper is right to some extent I'm afraid, and I'd say he was right if he said it of Scotland too. Blatant English flag waving in Wales/Scotland/Ireland could provoke nastiness. Hell, there's been plenty folks posting in general about how sick they are of it and they're bloody English


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

It's the British flag I most object to. I'd quite happily see the last vestiges of the British empire completely dismantled, and reduced to it's component parts.

People will always wave flags at each other for the foreseeable future, but better the english wave their own flag, than the flags of countries which don't rightfully belong to them.

It's just a shame that those who wave the flag for england are largely ignorant of it's brutal history. Thankfully, at the same time, it is just the world cup and any jingoism tends to stay within that largely benign context.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 8, 2006)

Stupid, unnecassary comment from the same North Wales Police twat who addressed the North Wales Black Police Association with this ill-adviced 'Rap'.




			
				Clive Wolfendale said:
			
		

> I'm just a white boy called the Deputy CC / They said I'd never make it as a bitchin' MC / You got it all wrong, cos now here I am / Giving it for real in the North Wales BPA jam
> 
> They call me Roxy, or Ms Dynamo on stage / Unlike my brother here, I never look my age / I'm goin' to spill it all about the boys in blue / Show you what it's like within the not-so-solid crew
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

it's doing my head in  managed to dislodge a huge flag that was part of a display in town yesterday.
everything engerlund related seems to be at least 70% off in Cardiff and still piles of it about.
even though they are identikit chain stores, surely they know there won't be hardly any interest?   or are they that deluded? some twat was buying 3 engerlund shirts tho


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

My initial thought is to put their windows through, but now I control that urge and realise, hey there's English people here too  

Mind you if their giving it the big one I can see some people being pissed off.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Doesn't need provoking, it's alive and kicking anyway.



Are you still confusing Queens Park Rangers with the world cup Fanta?

Some people might say *' Fuck off you English pig dog '* but I wouldn't cos I like you


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree. English flags should be banned in Wales and Welsh flags should be banned in England. Simple solution


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> From the BBC:
> 
> Sounds bollocks to me, but whaddya reckon folks?



I can see how it can provoke violence but racism?? ( well they never call it that when used against us, apparently we're not a race   )


----------



## Brockway (Jun 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> it's doing my head in  managed to dislodge a huge flag that was part of a display in town yesterday.
> everything engerlund related seems to be at least 70% off in Cardiff and still piles of it about.
> even though they are identikit chain stores, surely they know there won't be hardly any interest?   or are they that deluded? some twat was buying 3 engerlund shirts tho



England shirts for £11 in one sport shop on Queen Street. If I was living in Brizzle I'd be doing my Ingurland shopping in Wales.

As for England I'm personally overjoyed that they are in Germany as they always provide the comedy element in the tournament. As well as some new chants for NP.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I agree. English flags should be banned in Wales and Welsh flags should be banned in England. Simple solution



You're joking, if we ever got to the World Cup . I'd have Cymru Am Byth tattoed along the length of my dick ( well Cym anyway ) and I'd be waving it around for all to see let along lording it with a flag.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Mind you, thinking about it, if I lived in a small Welsh village whose community had been trashed by holiday home-ing folks popping in for occasional visits in their 4x4s, I'd be tempted to get a bit snap-happy on the English flag front.



Completely understandable. But more satisfying (as well as safer) to live in the capital of hateful England and post indignant posts on the internet instead, huh?!

That'll show 'em!


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Completely understandable. But more satisfying (as well as safer) to live in the capital of hateful England and post indignant posts on the internet instead, huh?!


Thanks!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Completely understandable. But more satisfying (as well as safer) to live in the capital of hateful England and post indignant posts on the internet instead, huh?!
> 
> That'll show 'em!



The OP was not in favour with the comments and asked us what we thought.

Unlike the English to wade in with their tuppences


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You're joking, if we ever got to the World Cup . I'd have Cymru Am Byth tattoed along the length of my dick ( well Cym anyway ) and I'd be waving it around for all to see let along lording it with a flag.



Er.. so what's the problem with the England flags then


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> it's doing my head in  managed to dislodge a huge flag that was part of a display in town yesterday.
> everything engerlund related seems to be at least 70% off in Cardiff and still piles of it about.
> even though they are identikit chain stores, surely they know there won't be hardly any interest?   or are they that deluded? some twat was buying 3 engerlund shirts tho



I remember a billboard advertising Cotton Traders clothing being displayed on the gable end of a terraced row in one of the poorest communities in the Cynon Valley during the last rugby world cup. The offending item was a moody black and white photo of Dallaglio, Wilkinson and Matt Dawson. What kind of thick advertising tosspot actually believed that the location of this folly would actually serve to sell shirts? The mind boggles, it really does.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah.. I mean I think Taffs wearing woolly hats with the Welsh Dragon on in London provoke racism aswell.. oh yes.. !!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Er.. so what's the problem with the England flags then



It's rivalry innit. It's like a Liverpool fan waving a Champions of Europe flag in Manchester.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think it's the flags per se that provoke anger more the cultural imperialism of it all. A Mars Bar was a British bar of chocolate, now it's an English bar of chocolate. And then you have the hypocrisy of the media. BBC Radio 5 last night - a dozen BRITISH hooligans have been arrested. And the casual references on the BRITISH Broadcasting Comapny of "us" "we" and "the nation" when referring to the England football team.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yeah.. I mean I think Taffs wearing woolly hats with the Welsh Dragon on in London provoke racism aswell.. oh yes.. !!



Wey Hey Hardy's come to join Laurel !

The comedy duo is back


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Er.. so what's the problem with the England flags then



Err nothing, as I said earlier


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> It's rivalry innit. It's like a Liverpool fan waving a Champions of Europe flag in Manchester.


Yeah but if you would enjoy doing the same then you have to be able to take as well as dish it out surely?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Wey Hey Hardy's come to join Laurel !
> 
> The comedy duo is back



 Little taff boyo's provide the comedy round here.. so waydaya think about the flag's jonesy?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Yeah but if you would enjoy doing the same then you have to be able to take as well as dish it out surely?



Not something the Taff's are good at.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Err nothing, as I said earlier



Chaging your tune eh?  Now I've got you on the ropes. I demand you apologise for everything. Retract your comments - RETRACT THEM


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Er.. so what's the problem with the England flags then



If the flyers are flying them in all innocence, then no problem at all, really. If, however, as I suspect, some of them are flying them in Wales as deliberate provocation, then they truly deserve Mwgdrwg's treatment.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Chaging your tune eh?  Now I've got you on the ropes. I demand you apologise for everything. Retract your comments - RETRACT THEM



My turn  

My tune was I initially felt like putting their windows through but I don't.

And that some other people may get punchy.

And if it was the other way round I be riding around like Caradog.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Little taff boyo's provide the comedy round here..


Now it's Fanta _and_ Hollis! 

We have the set!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not something the Taff's are good at.



Hey it's not us who don't like it up them, we love having it up ours .


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> If the flyers are flying them in all innocence, then no problem at all, really. If, however, as I suspect, some of them are flying them in Wales as deliberate provocation, then they truly deserve Mwgdrwg's treatment.



What will you do - beat them up, damage their stuff and find out after? Do an interrogation first? Background checks and eavesdropping?






Howabout getting on with your own life and ignoring it?


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I don't think it's the flags per se that provoke anger more the cultural imperialism of it all. A Mars Bar was a British bar of chocolate, now it's an English bar of chocolate.



Yes, yes, absolutely yes. 

Mars bars. This is serious stuff after all! 

I just hope the heinous English bastards might one day apologise for their latest crime: qualifying for World Cup.

(they should also say sorry for the mars bars thing too   )


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not something the Taff's are good at.


Yeess! Out come more anti-Welsh negative stereotypes!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Yeess! Out come more anti-Welsh negative stereotypes!



Oh look!!! The "moderator" takes a look in.. 

There' so much anti-English shite posted in the forum. Of course our "moderator" wouldn't notice this would he... ohhh nooo!!


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Little taff boyo's provide the comedy round here.. so waydaya think about the flag's jonesy?


You being serious? Tosser.

You gotta give them a bit of space to wave their flags in Wales - lots of English people live here after all. But you can't expect the welsh to like it. Even non-political nationalists have a streak of 'I hate the english', or more likely 'I'll support anyone who's playing England' in them. That's just the way it is. I also want to snap them off cars when I see them.
It's probably a bit blinkered - but it's also informed by hundreds of years of deeply ingrained injustice that will probably never be forgotten. Just accept it. We accept the constant 'taffy' and sheep-shagger jokes - the English should just accept the underlying feeling of (sometimes seemingly unreasonable) festering hatred many Welsh people feel for them.  

Oh, and that N Wales Police bloke is a clown - good post KBT. Isn't it him who's investigating Blair for racial hatred after he shouted at the telly something about the 'bloody welsh'?


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 8, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> A Mars Bar was a British bar of chocolate, now it's an English bar of chocolate.



Has anyone seen the Believe MyArse tshirts? My daughter's lad saw an ad last week but can't find the paper he saw it in. If anyone knows where he can get one could you let me know, ta  

It may only have been in the scottish papers but thought I'd ask as Brockway mentioned Mars and jogged my memory.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Yeah but if you would enjoy doing the same then you have to be able to take as well as dish it out surely?



I do "take" it though. It's not as If I'm hurling bricks at the cars. I just go on an internet forum and vent some spleen.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, absolutely yes.
> 
> Mars bars. This is serious stuff after all!
> 
> ...



It is absolutely the best example of cultural imperialism. If Wales qualified for the World Cup and England didn't (unlikely, I know) would the company who makes Mars Bars change the name to _Credu_ and flog them on the high streets of England? No.

There is nothing like a World Cup to remind us (the Welsh) that we are a colony; and that Britain actually means greater England.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh look!!! The "moderator" takes a look in..
> 
> There' so much anti-English shite posted in the forum. Of course our "moderator" wouldn't notice this would he... ohhh nooo!!


Specifically, which "anti-English" posts has this "moderator" been contributing, please?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

I wonder how the English would react if, in a hypothetical scenario, a bunch of Germans started driving around England flying German banners from their cars. I'd be interested to know how long the banners, or indeed the cars or their owners would remain unscathed. Under the circumstances I'd say that the Welsh are being models of restraint. As always, I would add.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Yeah but if you would enjoy doing the same then you have to be able to take as well as dish it out surely?


Nope. If we give it out it's OK because we're the oppressed minority bravely fighting back.
If you give it out - you're just imperialist aggressors trampling over the little guy.
Just the way it is. The English are the bad guys. The Welsh are the good guys. It's like the good and the badside of the force in Star Wars.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> It is absolutely the best example of cultural imperialism.



Never forget the evil they have done.





There is no justice Brockway - just us!


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Nope. If we give it out it's OK because we're the oppressed minority bravely fighting back.
> If you give it out - you're just imperialist aggressors trampling over the little guy.
> Just the way it is. The English are the bad guys. The Welsh are the good guys. It's like the good and the badside of the force in Star Wars.



I am? Cool. I am happy to be an imperial aggressor if I get all the free booty associated with it. What stuff have you got that I can steal? Is your missus a looker?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Nope. If we give it out it's OK because we're the oppressed minority bravely fighting back.
> If you give it out - you're just imperialist aggressors trampling over the little guy.



No surrender!!!


----------



## Brockway (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Never forget the evil they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no need to get upset mate. I've been meaning to cut down anyway.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2006)

forgot to quote for relevance


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Nope. If we give it out it's OK because we're the oppressed minority bravely fighting back.
> If you give it out - you're just imperialist aggressors trampling over the little guy.
> Just the way it is. The English are the bad guys. The Welsh are the good guys. It's like the good and the badside of the force in Star Wars.



Wales is like Cloud City.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Wales is like Cloud City.



Well it always pisses down I suppose.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the Believe MyArse tshirts? My daughter's lad saw an ad last week but can't find the paper he saw it in. If anyone knows where he can get one could you let me know, ta
> 
> It may only have been in the scottish papers but thought I'd ask as Brockway mentioned Mars and jogged my memory.


Sounds cool I'd buy some  , can not be arsed to retype should do a survey on wether mars bars sales have dropped in wales, scotland and ireland since they slapped the st george on them


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Well it always pisses down I suppose.



Hehe good one. 

Maybe it is more like Endor...trees and little funny people speaking a funny language. Wichawawa.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I wonder how the English would react if, in a hypothetical scenario, a bunch of Germans started driving around England flying German banners from their cars. I'd be interested to know how long the banners, or indeed the cars or their owners would remain unscathed. Under the circumstances I'd say that the Welsh are being models of restraint. As always, I would add.



fuckin right n all! there'd be front pages and snarling all over the shop!

the engurlisch in portugal were bad enough when they lost, coming out the pub to throw stuff at passing portugese cars, in portugal  (whilst crying as well )
fucking hillarious it was but i had to stifle most of my laughter as the mob were turning


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I wonder how the English would react if, in a hypothetical scenario, a bunch of Germans started driving around England flying German banners from their cars. I'd be interested to know how long the banners, or indeed the cars or their owners would remain unscathed. Under the circumstances I'd say that the Welsh are being models of restraint. As always, I would add.



Witness the random foreigner attacks in Euro 96


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

But Wales aren't in the competition hence haven't been knocked out, hence have no reason to get narky.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Just heard on R1 teachers in Scotland are being told to exclude kids if they make ant-English comments over than banter. !!!

Nothing like the World Cup to bring nations together


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I wonder how the English would react if, in a hypothetical scenario, a bunch of Germans started driving around England flying German banners from their cars. I'd be interested to know how long the banners, or indeed the cars or their owners would remain unscathed. Under the circumstances I'd say that the Welsh are being models of restraint. As always, I would add.



Oh indeed all those Turks down Green Lanes in the last world cup..parading around flying TURKISH flags..    I'd have fucking lumped 'em I would have..if I hadn't been scared. oh yes.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> But Wales aren't in the competition hence haven't been knocked out, hence have no reason to get narky.



You Idaho will go on the list .

What's your name?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

One of the England squad was commenting on the warm welcome they'd received in Germany, saying that the locals near their training camp had lots of England flags draped on their houses, adding that such a thing would be unlikely to happen in England.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> But Wales aren't in the competition


We were _cheated._

I haven't worked out how yet, but it must be something to do with the English.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> One of the England squad was commenting on the warm welcome they'd received in Germany, saying that the locals near their training camp had lots of England flags draped on their houses, adding that such a thing would be unlikely to happen in England.



I think that is unfair. If England hosted the world cup I think that visiting teams might well get a nice welcome. Provided they didn't knock us out of course.

RubberB - what list


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> One of the England squad was commenting on the warm welcome they'd received in Germany, saying that the locals near their training camp had lots of England flags draped on their houses, adding that such a thing would be unlikely to happen in England.



I agree.  I'm frankly staggered the English football squad are even bothering with the footie.. why don't they just get out and beat up afew local Gerry's..


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 8, 2006)

I think the Union Flag has more to do with racism than the English flag.

To see the Union flag flying in Wales should provoke more of an outrage than the other one. The problem is we have just learn't to accept it. In reality we should never accept the Union flying in Wales because of the obvious.

If we go into an Italian restaurant do we cry racist if we see an Italian flag up on the wall? The St Georges Flag is nothing to do with me or Wales and its not on every flag pole next to ours whereas the union is.

Wales have been asking for a change in the union flag for years and I consider the reason we are still not on it as racist. 

Should we not be calling for either Wales to be on the union flag or not and if the latter then stop bloody flying it in our country rather than concentrating all our energy into a flag that is only going to be waved about for a few weeks?


----------



## kakuma (Jun 8, 2006)

the only way to end all this animosity would be for wales to join the england squad. giggsy and bellamy might make the bench, then you wouldn't feel so envious about your much better at football local rivals being at the world cup, and you'd never get rinsed at home by us ever again

everybody's happy


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I think that is unfair. If England hosted the world cup I think that visiting teams might well get a nice welcome. Provided they didn't knock us out of course.
> 
> RubberB - what list



yeah but i doubt very much if the little engerlunders would stretch to putting another teams flag up, un;ess it was the US of course


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> the only way to end all this animosity would be for wales to join the england squad. giggsy and bellamy might make the bench, then you wouldn't feel so envious about your much better at football local rivals being at the world cup, and you'd never get rinsed at home by us ever again
> 
> everybody's happy



I'll support England the day Geordies support Cheslea.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> the only way to end all this animosity would be for wales to join the england squad. giggsy and bellamy might make the bench, then you wouldn't feel so envious about your much better at football local rivals being at the world cup, and you'd never get rinsed at home by us ever again
> 
> everybody's happy



hahahaaha! that ol jealous and confused attitude.
get this, IT IS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN! giggs has said so enough times, get over it


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 8, 2006)

Let me think, if some cunt put a welsh flag up round here, would I be offended by it ?  

Nah I think I'd just piss myself laughing.  

You taffys are all too uptight.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

If someone put a welsh flag up round here (Bristol) and some english prick started laughing at it, I'd stand nearby and start laughing at the english prick laughing at the welsh flag.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> I think the Union Flag has more to do with racism than the English flag.
> 
> To see the Union flag flying in Wales should provoke more of an outrage than the other one. The problem is we have just learn't to accept it. In reality we should never accept the Union flying in Wales because of the obvious.
> 
> If we go into an Italian restaurant do we cry racist if we see an Italian flag up on the wall? The St Georges Flag is nothing to do with me or Wales and its not on every flag pole next to ours whereas the union is.


Don't take away their justifications of bitterness- it's all some of the little poppits have to cling onto


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> If someone put a welsh flag up round here (Bristol) and some english prick started laughing at it, I'd stand nearby and start laughing at the english prick laughing at the welsh flag.


I'd be laughing so much I would forget what I was laughing about. Probably at how all the Bristol-folk are weird inbred welshies themselves.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I am? Cool. I am happy to be an imperial aggressor if I get all the free booty associated with it. What stuff have you got that I can steal? Is your missus a looker?


Nah - she's a minger. So's my sister. You can have her if you like.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Before the Welsh get too dug into the rejection of Britishness, lets not forget that the crimes carried out by the British were carried out by the Welsh too, under that shared banner. 

Welsh hands are dripping in the blood of empire too.

Irish tend to let the Welsh off that unsettling fact, but do not forget it either.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I'd be laughing so much I would forget what I was laughing about. Probably at how all the Bristol-folk are weird inbred welshies themselves.



Weird inbred celts, which also happen to be welsh, thank you very much.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> But Wales aren't in the competition hence haven't been knocked out, hence have no reason to get narky.


Like I keep saying - we don't need a reason.


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> If someone put a welsh flag up round here (Bristol) and some english prick started laughing at it, I'd stand nearby and start laughing at the english prick laughing at the welsh flag.




If I were to be in Bristol on that day, and saw that someone had put up a Welsh flag and then I saw a English prick laughing at it and then I saw you laughing at that english prick, I would stand there and also laugh at that english pricks.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I think that is unfair.


Well, complain to the England player that said it.

It was on the BBC news, so hey! don't shoot the messenger etc etc.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, complain to the England player that said it.
> 
> It was on the BBC news, so hey! don't shoot the messenger etc etc.



Oh No!! Our English-hating editor is entirely innocent.. oh yes!!!


----------



## kakuma (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Before the Welsh get too dug into the rejection of Britishness, lets not forget that the crimes carried out by the British were carried out by the Welsh too, under that shared banner.
> 
> Welsh hands are dripping in the blood of empire too.
> 
> Irish tend to let the Welsh off that unsettling fact, but do not forget it either.



word


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> word



You cunts always send us in first  

Besides you'd be fucking French ( if you aren't already ) if it wasn't for our archers !

Idaho - my list is as follows

People I'd be happy for if England does well -
KBT
Bomber
Onket
Haylz
Munkerjeenut

People I'd be happy for if Engalnd come home before their postcards-
ANyone giving the big one
ANyone who doesn't support England because they'r e afraid to be associated with a bit of innocent patriotism.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh No!! Our English-hating editor is entirely innocent.. oh yes!!!


Feel free to back up actual evidence of me being an "English hater" or kindly shut the fuck up.

For the record, I'll be cheering England on for most of their games - but I don't want them to win because I'm already fed up seeing endless chast-beating repeats of 19 fucking 66.

I wish that fucking endlessly played clip was all over.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 8, 2006)

My son has a brazil T shirt and an italian one, has no intention of wearing an england one though ( his choice) He doesnt like white in case he gets his chocolate down it and it stains
but he'll be supporting england and I personally dont care what he does

Oh to be 7 again Life would be simple


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Feel free to back up actual evidence of me being an "English hater" or kindly shut the fuck up.
> .



I think you should "shut the fuck up" actually.. you're very quick to throw around accusations at others. Read the "fucking" thread.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I think you should "shut the fuck up" actually.. you're very quick to throw around accusations at others. Read the "fucking" thread.


If you're throwing around accusations of 'hate' and are unable to back them up, shutting the fuck up is usually the best option.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

I reckon I should rename this thread:

"Hollis posts 'can provoke arguments' in Wales forum"


----------



## kakuma (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You cunts always send us in first
> 
> Besides you'd be fucking French ( if you aren't already ) if it wasn't for our archers .....!.



us northumbrians got fucked over just the same as the welsh and the scots, we don't bang on about it tho 

shit wales got a parliment and a world class football stadium for the millenium, we just  got a bridge and a poncy 'interactive museum'

nowt wrong with the french anyhoo


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> If you're throwing around accusations of 'hate' and are unable to back them up, shutting the fuck up is usually the best option.



Really???  Maybe you should take on board then.. "I can feel it".. etc. etc..


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> .



At last some fucking sense


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Maybe you should take on board then.. "I can feel it".. etc. etc..


If you can't back up your claims, quit making stuff up as it makes you look more than a little foolish.

Post examples of this "hate" please. Or shut the fuck up with the accusations.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Feel free to back up actual evidence of me being an "English hater" or kindly shut the fuck up.



I remember asking you for some evidence to back up what you once said some time ago...

...and evidence there came none!


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

How's about Ffanta and Trollis providing evidence to refute my assertation that they hate the Welsh.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> How's about Ffanta and Trollis providing evidence to refute my assertation that they hate the Welsh.



Huh!  

Thou hast made the absurd assertion about me bendy so presumably you have the evidence to back it up?

(unless you're talking shite, like.)


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You cunts always send us in first
> 
> Besides you'd be fucking French ( if you aren't already ) if it wasn't for our archers !
> 
> ...



I'll watch England play, and cheer them on. However I don't think they will win, and to be honest I would rather they didn't as we will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> If you can't back up your claims, quit making stuff up as it makes you look more than a little foolish.
> 
> Post examples of this "hate" please. Or shut the fuck up with the accusations.



Oh I'm sure most people will reach their own conculsions..


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Huh!
> 
> Thou hast made the absurd assertion about me bendy so presumably you have the evidence to back it up?
> 
> (unless you're talking shite, like.)



Just while we're on the subject of evidence, and people asserting this and others asserting that, I thought I'd give you both the opportunity to clear the decks and actually _prove_ that you don't hate the Welsh


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Fooking hell, Tweedledum and Tweedledee back in action again spitting out their bigotted filth, its almost like old times


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Just while we're on the subject of evidence, and people asserting this and others asserting that, I thought I'd give you both the opportunity to clear the decks and actually _prove_ that you don't hate the Welsh



Yeah - we want pictoral evidence. You kneeling, kissing the welsh flag with a daffodil in each hand and leek up your arse.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Fooking hell, Tweedledum and Tweedledee back in action again spitting out their bigotted filth, its almost like old times



And another disgraceful anti-Englisch bigot joins the fray..


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You cunts always send us in first
> 
> Besides you'd be fucking French ( if you aren't already ) if it wasn't for our archers !
> 
> ...




I take it this means, you wont run me over the next time you are in the area


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Just while we're on the subject of evidence, and people asserting this and others asserting that, I thought I'd give you both the opportunity to clear the decks and actually _prove_ that you don't hate the Welsh



I went up the Great Orme in 1974.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Just while we're on the subject of evidence, and people asserting this and others asserting that, I thought I'd give you both the opportunity to clear the decks and actually _prove_ that you don't hate the Welsh



My proof is that you will not find a single prejudiced comment about them from me. No sweeping generalisations or bigoted stereotyping. None. Nothing. Not a sausage.

Now gather your 3 retarded brain cells together and sally forth to the search engine and do your best to find otherwise.

And when you eventually give up, come back here meekly and apologise like the loser you're gonna be.

Silly cunt.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Yeah - we want pictoral evidence. You kneeling, kissing the welsh flag with a daffodil in each hand and leek up your arse.



Owww! Leek optional, of course.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> My proof is that you will not find a single prejudiced comment about them from me. No sweeping generalisations or bigoted stereotyping. None. Nothing. Not a sausage.
> 
> Now gather your 3 retarded brain cells together and sally forth to the search engine and do your best to find otherwise.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, for all your phlegm, you have failed to convince me. The burden of proof is on you, Ffants old chap; I have asked for you to prove you're not an anti-Welsh bigot, not for you to demand that I do so.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I went up the Great Orme in 1974.



Hmmmm. It might just work....


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> And another disgraceful anti-Englisch bigot joins the fray..



I'd love it if you could show some evidence of that, but dont let the truth get in the way of your prejudices eh Trollis?

I feel sad for nasty old bigots like you nowadays tbh, twenty years ago you'd have been regaling us with all your jokes about ethnic and sexual minorities, now the only acceptable bigotry you can show is the one against the welsh. Pathetic.


----------



## fanta (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, for all your phlegm, you have failed to convince me. The burden of proof is on you, Ffants old chap; I have asked for you to prove you're not an anti-Welsh bigot, not for you to demand that I do so.



Prove a negative?

Well, duh?! 

You tired fool.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Alright. Prove you are open minded and unprejudiced towards the Welsh if it makes you feel better, cunty


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'd love it if you could show some evidence of that, but dont let the truth get in the way of your prejudices eh Trollis?
> 
> I feel sad for nasty old bigots like you nowadays tbh, twenty years ago you'd have been regaling us with all your jokes about ethnic and sexual minorities, now the only acceptable bigotry you can show is the one against the welsh. Pathetic.



Oh yes.. god knows what you'd have been like 20 years ago.. utterly disgraceful: your little forum - having a bash at god knows who..


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh yes.. god knows what you'd have been like 20 years ago.. utterly disgraceful: your little forum - having a bash at god knows who..



20 years ago Iwas arguing with bigots, same as now.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Owww! Leek optional, of course.


The leek is pivotal - no leek no dice


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> 20 years ago Iwas arguing with bigots, same as now.




On No ! Belushi!! You were the bigot. I can feel it.. zzzz..


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> The leek is pivotal - no leek no dice



This one do?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh yes.. god knows what you'd have been like 20 years ago.. utterly disgraceful: your little forum - having a bash at god knows who..



the biggest bashing on this _little_ forum is us taking the piss out of ourselves.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> On No ! Belushi!! You were the bigot. I can feel it.. zzzz..



Its just a shame you cant provide any evidence for that eh.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

> Prove you are open minded and unprejudiced towards the Welsh if it makes you feel better, cunty





> I'd love it if you could show some evidence of that





> The burden of proof is on you





> Yeah - we want pictoral evidence





> prove that you don't hate the Welsh





> presumably you have the evidence to back it up?





> How's about Ffanta and Trollis providing evidence to refute my assertation





> I remember asking you for some evidence to back up what you once said some time ago...





> If you can't back up your claims, quit making stuff up


etc....

I want evidence from yous all - alright!!!
I don't really mind what it proves - just give me evidence - I want and demand it you fuckwitch cunnymongers!!!!
 @ this thread


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Its just a shame you cant provide any evidence for that eh.



I can feel it maan.. good enough for the Taff forum. (erh?)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Look do you want me to say* 'Fuck off you English cunts with your repeated spouting of the same old shit '*, because I cetainly wouldn't say that.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Neither would I suggest that this fucking stupid circular argument carried on by English wankers is taken beyond the confines of the friendly-as-fuck Welsh forum. That would be racialist against wankers, that would.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Its only a matter of time until Trollis works himself up into such a bigotted fury he gets himself banned again


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Coming over here! Frothing at the mouth all over our green hills!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Its only a matter of time until Trollis works himself up into such a bigotted fury he gets himself banned again



Will be when you go crying to "the moderator" again..


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to go out with an English girl and she was very nice too!

So that's my credentials proved.. who's next?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Will be when you go crying to "the moderator" again..



Now now Trollis, I never had to report your post, I think enough other people were disgusted by your racism to do that.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

who's for an icream?
no?
just popcorn then
carry on


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Now now Trollis, I never had to report your post, I think enough other people were disgusted by your racism to do that.



Im half and half, and would love to join in and debate, buty im confused and too busy to read all this...

What has hollis said this time.......


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I used to go out with an English girl and she was very nice too!
> 
> So that's my credentials proved.. who's next?



I once went to Blenheim Palace. I also have a partiality to Melton Mowbray pies.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I once went to Blenheim Palace. I also have a partiality to Melton Mowbray pies.



Good that's you sorted...that you're not anti-English racist..c'mon who's next.

Haylz is half chips half rice so she's sorted ( I won't run you over BTW, may give you a lift tho'  )


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im half and half, and would love to join in and debate, buty im confused and too busy to read all this...
> 
> What has hollis said this time.......


He said that all Welsh people should be neutered as they pass over the severn bridge, and that Charlotte Church and Tom Jones should be blindfolded, tortured with Max Bygraves records, shot, covered in leek and potato pie and eaten by hungry Welsh rugby fans starving after a night on the SA when all the chip shops in Caroline Street have been closed down early by English environmntal health officers.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

> Good that's you sorted...that you're not anti-English racist..c'mon who's next.



Some of my best friends are English?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Some of my best friends are English.



There you are them, easy to prove , over to you boys


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> This one do?



NEWSFLASH!

Welsh perfect first artificial brain transplant technology from leeks!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Now now Trollis, I never had to report your post, I think enough other people were disgusted by your racism to do that.



There you were - jeering and braying from the safety of the back of the pack..

.. like the little schoolboy who goes tells the teacher..

()


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Go on Belushi!! Run along and tell Sir.. "Sir, sir, I'm loosing an argument, any chance you could ban the Englisch wanker"..


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> There you were - jeering and braying from the safety of the back of the pack..
> 
> .. like the little schoolboy who goes tells the teacher..



Poor Hollis, banned for racism but of course its the targets of his bigotries fault


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Go on Belushi!! Run along and tell Sir.. "Sir, sir, I'm loosing an argument, any chance you could ban the Englisch wanker"..



I had nothing to do with your banning, you did that yourself by being a racist.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

Racism is abhorrent......


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

I can't believe anyone could be bothered to report a post let alone Belushi ( did he tell you himself ? ), how do you know?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> He said that all Welsh people should be neutered as they pass over the severn bridge, and that Charlotte Church and Tom Jones should be blindfolded, tortured with Max Bygraves records, shot, covered in leek and potato pie and eaten by hungry Welsh rugby fans starving after a night on the SA when all the chip shops in Caroline Street have been closed down early by English environmntal health officers.



 

off to the gallows with him......


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Racism is abhorrent......



Racism is the armpit of englishness


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I can't believe anyone could be bothered to report a post let alone Belushi ( did he tell you himself ? ), how do you know?



Its just another of the bullshitting little turds lies. He was banned by the Ed after repeatedly being warned for racism.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I had nothing to do with your banning, you did that yourself by being a racist.



Not at all.  The thread in question was a English bashing thread started by a Welshman.. you came along to jeer.. The English defended themselves.. Outrageous - ban the English fuckers!!!!! 

Typical form for the Welsh.. zzz.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I can't believe anyone could be bothered to report a post let alone Belushi ( did he tell you himself ? ), how do you know?


We demand PROOF!!!!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the racist cunt to back up his claim earlier that I'm an 'anti-english bigot'.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> He said that all Welsh people should be neutered as they pass over the severn bridge, and that Charlotte Church and Tom Jones should be blindfolded, tortured with Max Bygraves records, shot, covered in leek and potato pie and eaten by hungry Welsh rugby fans starving after a night on the SA when all the chip shops in Caroline Street have been closed down early by English environmntal health officers.




I thought that's what all Welsh people got up to in the privacy of their own homes.  

My cheerful allusions of Welsh sexual perversity are shattered.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 8, 2006)

Methinks we must be getting near to the kick off of the World Cup. I detect a certain febrile intensity on this board today.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not at all.  The thread in question was a English bashing thread started by a Welshman.. you came along to jeer.. The English defended themselves.. Outrageous - ban the English fuckers!!!!!
> 
> Typical form for the Welsh.. zzz.


I'd ban you. For being a whingeing cunt, though.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> We demand PROOF!!!!



Indeed triple linked evidence please!!! A Welshman has been wronged..


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not at all.  The thread in question was a engerlish bashing thread started by a Welshman.. you came along to jeer.. The engurlish defended themselves.. Outrageous - ban the English fuckers!!!!!
> 
> Typical form for the Welsh.. zzz.



piss off then baldy


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> febrile intensity


 
Nice phrase, there Brockway. Gotta love it.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not at all.  The thread in question was a English bashing thread started by a Welshman.. you came along to jeer.. The English defended themselves.. Outrageous - ban the English fuckers!!!!!
> 
> Typical form for the Welsh.. zzz.



Poor Trollis? Did the Ed. ban you unfairly?  

Or did you get yourself into such a frenzy that you couldn't stop spewing your racist shit until you had to be banned?


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Do you think if we take the piss enough he'll leave?
Hope not. This is quite fun.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Do you think if we take the piss enough he'll leave?
> Hope not. This is quite fun.



nah! he's a sadist and loooovvvves a bit of it


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Do you think if we take the piss enough he'll leave?
> Hope not. This is quite fun.



Nah, he wont be able to control himself in the end and get banned again.

Poor Trollis


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Do you think if we take the piss enough he'll leave?
> Hope not. This is quite fun.



England never run!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not at all.  The thread in question was a English bashing thread started by a Welshman.. you came along to jeer.. The English defended themselves.. Outrageous - ban the English fuckers!!!!!
> 
> Typical form for the Welsh.. zzz.



I'm English and tbh, the English at leat deserve a virtual bashing, when what is really needed is for the world to amass an army an invade us, along with an invasion of the U.S. 

England should be partioned into tiny enough segments so that we no-longer pose a threat to the world, and learn our naughty lessons for being such tyrants for hundreds of years.

While the English are invaded the Welsh and Scottish will shuffle around nervously from one foot to another, trying very hard not to be noticed for their complicity in the crimes of the english.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm English and tbh, the English at leat deserve a virtual bashing, when what is really needed is for the world to amass an army an invade us, along with an invasion of the U.S.
> 
> England should be partioned into tiny enough segments so that we no-longer pose a threat to the world, and learn our naughty lessons for being such tyrants for hundreds of years.
> 
> While the English are invaded the Welsh and Scottish will shuffle around nervously from one foot to another, trying very hard not to be noticed for their complicity in the crimes of the english.



We were pressganged I tell thee


----------



## kakuma (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm English and tbh, the English at leat deserve a virtual bashing, when what is really needed is for the world to amass an army an invade us, along with an invasion of the U.S.
> 
> England should be partioned into tiny enough segments so that we no-longer pose a threat to the world, and learn our naughty lessons for being such tyrants for hundreds of years.
> 
> While the English are invaded the Welsh and Scottish will shuffle around nervously from one foot to another, trying very hard not to be noticed for their complicity in the crimes of the english.



we really need more divisiveness, i don't think that nationalism goes far enough, i think everybody should shut themselves off from each other individually and hold grudges against their neighbours and anyone they meet incase one of their ancestors was wronged by a one of this persons ancestors at some point in history. you can never be too careful


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Poor Trollis? Did the Ed. ban you unfairly?
> 
> Or did you get yourself into such a frenzy that you couldn't stop spewing your racist shit until you had to be banned?



Probably to save further embaressment to yourself.. Poor ol' (bigoted and racist) Belushi..


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> we really need more divisiveness, i don't think that nationalism goes far enough, i think everybody should shut themselves off from each other individually and hold grudges against their neighbours and anyone they meet incase one of their ancestors was wronged by a one of this persons ancestors at some point in history. you can never be too careful



Oh dont worry, the taffs hate themselves really.. that's why Belushi moved to England.. Couldn't get out the place fast enough. Not half!!!!!!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Probably to save further embaressment to yourself.. Poor ol' (bigoted and racist) Belushi..



You're seriously suggesting the Ed banned you because you were embarrasing me    

Thats just delusional   you really should stop making such a cunt of yourself on the net.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> we really need more divisiveness, i don't think that nationalism goes far enough, i think everybody should shut themselves off from each other individually and hold grudges against their neighbours and anyone they meet incase one of their ancestors was wronged by a one of this persons ancestors at some point in history. you can never be too careful



Modern history and current illegal wars of aggression.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh dont worry, the taffs hate themselves really.. that's why Belushi moved to England.. Couldn't get out the place fast enough. Not half!!!!!!



Why dont you tell everyone the real reason I moved to England as you know so much about me Hollis.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> we really need more divisiveness, i don't think that nationalism goes far enough, i think everybody should shut themselves off from each other individually and hold grudges against their neighbours and anyone they meet incase one of their ancestors was wronged by a one of this persons ancestors at some point in history. you can never be too careful



I agree. Could you take this one with you when you go please, he's one of yours but seems to have got lost over the border


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I agree. Could you take this one with you when you go please, he's one of yours but seems to have got lost over the border



Uh, he's British, so unfortunately the Welsh are covered by his party.

Welsh people like nazis too.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh dont worry, the taffs hate the english really..QUOTE]
> 
> couldnt resist....
> 
> remember im half and half


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

ENGURLAND

ENGURLAND

ENGURLAND

WHERE'S MY BRAIN

WHERE'S MY BRAIN

WHERE'S MY BRAIN

I LOST IT IN WALES

I LOST IT IN WALES

I LOST IT IN WALES

WILL THEY GIVE IT BACK?

WILL THEY GIVE IT BACK?

WILL THEY GIVE IT BACK?

NOT ON YOUR LIFE!

1 - 0 TO THE WELSHIES.

HAVE A LEEK TRANSPLANT INSTEAD.



>


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I agree. Could you take this one with you when you go please, he's one of yours but seems to have got lost over the border




Aye.. I believe the BNP have their annual summer youth camp in Wales.  Golly!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> remember im half and half



So am I but that doesnt matter to a mindless racist like Trollis.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> You're seriously suggesting the Ed banned you because you were embarrasing me
> 
> Thats just delusional   you really should stop making such a cunt of yourself on the net.



Indeed belushi.. put you out your misery like..  

Anyway.. as a fellow Englischman  I welcome you to England. No questions asked.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Indeed belushi.. put you out your misery like..
> 
> Anyway.. as a fellow Englischman  I welcome you to England. No questions asked.



So you really believe the Ed banned you on personal grounds and not because you ignored his repeated warnings about racism?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

SEPARATED AT BIRTH  





Nazi Nick Griffin





Sheikh Abu Hamza al-Masri

THEY'VE EVEN GOT THE SAME DODGY EYE FFS!


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I agree. Could you take this one with you when you go please, he's one of yours but seems to have got lost over the border


Look closer!


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Aye.. I believe the BNP have their annual summer youth camp in Wales.  Golly!



We didn't _invite_ them Trollers old chap, they just come barging in here making themselves at home like....like.....Michael Howard


----------



## bendeus (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Look closer!



ROFLM Fucking AO


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool - so its now open door for white dready boy threads! And we can now liken our editor to a fascist!!

  

Zero credibility as a "moderator"!!


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Cool - so its now open door for white dready boy threads! And we can now liken our editor to a fascist!!


You really are coming over a humourless tosser here, Hollis - after all, you were the one steaming in and accusing me of 'hating' an entire nation without even a shred of proof - but I'll remove the image if you're so deeply offended.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> You really are coming over a humourless tosser here, Hollis - after all, you were the one steaming in and accusing me of 'hating' an entire nation without even a shred of proof - but I'll remove the image if you're so deeply offended.




No keep it up!! But don't go complaining about the dready boy threads!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

I really can't work out what hollis and fanta are gong on about.  

I have a picture in my head of two drunken football fans slurring their drunken english inanities at people while dribbling into their kebabs and parading their smelly drunken body odour around the virtual urban pub like only english know best.  

(and the germans )

Two other equally belligerent tribes separated at Birth.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> ...Michael Howard


He's actually one of ours.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't knock the Germans - they're OK the Germans.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

*Phwoooorrrr!!!*






He's cool!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Hollis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

*Nice..*


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> haylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> So am I but that doesnt matter to a mindless racist like Trollis.




I lied, im a third and a third and a third......

Irish as well innit 

Best mongrel bitch this side of the severn


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> RubberBuccaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I lied, im a third and a third and a third......
> 
> Irish as well innit
> 
> Best mongrel bitch this side of the severn



Doh how can you be thirds?, It's got to halves or quarters or eighth or teenths?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Don't knock the Germans - they're OK the Germans.



Apart from the disturbing resergence of neo-nazism, and how left activists in germany increasingly have to defend themselves physically at their meetings. 

English Fascists are a joke.
German Fascists arent' so funny.  

Apart from the onoing problem of fascism, Germans are OK.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> haylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> RubberBuccaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

*Buy your "Bob Marley" dreadlocks here..*


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> haylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Doh how can you be thirds?, It's got to halves or quarters or eighth or teenths...


.... unless....












Sorry.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

>


That's great. Well done! 
But where's the _comedy _in just posting up a random picture?



Very poor stuff.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice restraint shown by the ed there. 
Right, I'm off. Scintillating as this thread is, I gotta go swimming.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> yo!  Phwoooorrrr!!!
> He's cool!


R U Gay?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

So what's your barnet like then Hollis ?

I'm sort of assuming form the thread that you're bald ( wouldn't laugh if I were you Ddraig   ) ( 2 years tops mate and you'll look like me )


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> R U Gay?


Oy, now. You know how contraversial that kind of language is these days. You'll have guardian articles about you in a flash, and then, well, who knows.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> haylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> That's great. Well done!
> But where's the _comedy _in just posting up a random picture?
> 
> 
> ...



Dickhead! Your the photgrapher.  There's no such thing as a random picture.. Doh!!


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So what's your barnet like then Hollis ?
> 
> I'm sort of assuming form the thread that you're bald ( wouldn't laugh if I were you Ddraig   ) ( 2 years tops mate and you'll look like me )


Ddraig's got an admirable mop - what you on about?


----------



## Radar (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I lied, im a third and a third and a third......
> 
> Irish as well innit


Surely a turd and a turd and a turd then ??


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Oy, now. You know how contraversial that kind of language is these days. You'll have guardian articles about you in a flash, and then, well, who knows.


Well, seeing as he was going "phwoooar!" all over a picture of a geezer, it seemed a pertinent question to ask.

But hey! I'm metropolitan!

If he gets sexually aroused by geezers with dreads that's fine by me. Just so long as he doesn't stand too close, if you know what I mean,


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Ddraig's got an admirable mop - what you on about?



What it's thinner than the grass on Roath Rec !


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

Its _exactly_ the sort of bigotry we'd have expected 20 years ago.. - ask ol Belushi.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Dickhead! Your the photgrapher.  There's no such thing as a random picture.. Doh!!


This is getting weaker and weaker, Hollis.

Are you sure you don't want to cut your losses and leave the thread now?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> This is getting weaker and weaker, Hollis.
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to cut your losses and leave the thread now?




Not at all. I'm suprised you have such a limited understanding of photography.

Oh well never mind.. 

Yeah right  - I'll fuck off to the health forum, and take the piss out of some fat people, for being, y'know.. fat.. I mean where's their sense of humour!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Are you sure you don't want to cut your losses and leave the thread now?



Is that a hairy pun?

Sometimes I think white people get dreads just so that they can get a discrimation fix which has evaded them until that moment.

Like middle class, middle aged, white male tranvestites who can't dress like a woman to save their lives, but it's the only logical way in which they'll ever get to feel discriminated against, and get that discrimatory thrill.

Am I off topic yet?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not at all. I'm suprised you have such a limited understanding of photography.


Just when I thought your ripostes couldn't get any weaker, this piss weak dribble of a retort comes along!

Stand away from the computer.
Your humour gland is malfunctioning.
You are coming over as a humourless, grumpy git.

Beer might help, you know.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think white people get dreads just so that they can get a discrimation fix which has evaded them until that moment.
> 
> Like middle class, middle aged, white male tranvestites who can't dress like a woman to save their lives, but it's the only logical way in which they'll ever get to feel discriminated against, and get that discrimatory thrill.
> 
> Am I off topic yet?


You've certainly lost me, that's for sure.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2006)

What a pair of wankers.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> munkeeunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> You've certainly lost me, that's for sure.



Good. I've been trying my very best to throw this thread entirely off-topic.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Don't knock the Germans - they're OK the Germans.



I thought you did on a regular basis? With a knock-knock here, and a knock-knock there, here a knock, there a knock, everywhere a knock-knock, Old MacDonald had a knocking Shop, ee-i-ee-i-oooh.

Not enough filth by half on this thread. More tits and ass please guys, Welsh threads can't get to the ten page mark without serious perversion.

There is no hard evidence for this, but it's a scientific fact.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Is that a hairy pun?
> 
> Sometimes I think white people get dreads just so that they can get a discrimation fix which has evaded them until that moment.
> 
> ...



An interesting point.. I think its abit like wearing white socks at school.. or forgetting your tie.  Interesting stuff none the less.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

Radar said:
			
		

> Surely a turd and a turd and a turd then ??



Best post on this thread by far......


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

there's a strong whiff of hollitosis on this thread 

hollis loos a bit like that one out of lotr, the small creepy small slimey one


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> there's a strong whiff of hollitosis on this thread
> 
> hollis loos a bit like that one out of lotr, the small creepy small slimey one



ddraig im laughing.....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So what's your barnet like then Hollis ?
> 
> I'm sort of assuming form the thread that you're bald ( wouldn't laugh if I were you Ddraig   ) ( 2 years tops mate and you'll look like me )


  u got insider knowledge of me follicles?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> An interesting point.. I think its abit like wearing white socks at school.. or forgetting your tie.  Interesting stuff none the less.



Yes, everyone wants to be discrimated against nowadays. It's the latest in-thing. All those white, middle class, discriminatory english males got tired of discrimating against everyone else on the planet, and decided to join the fashion they inadvertently created.  

But if all white, male bigots gets dreads / dress like women / get excessively fat then the overall amount of discrimation will reduce to the point where it is no-longer fashionable, at which point all those white males will once more get bored, and get skinheads again.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> ddraig im laughing.....


  one of my skills that pay them lady bills (apparently)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, everyone wants to be discrimated against nowadays. It's the latest in-thing. All those white, middle class, discriminatory english males got tired of discrimating against everyone else on the planet, and decided to join the fashion they inadvertently created.
> 
> But if all white, male bigots gets dreads / dress like women / get excessively fat then the overall amount of discrimation will reduce to the point where it is no-longer fashionable, at which point all those white males will once more get bored, and get skinheads again.




I'd have to agree.  And bringing this back on topic, where does being a "passionate" Welsh nationalist but living in London fit into things.. Of course, its no different to the English in Hong Kong.. its fun to 'be oppressed'/have a cause.. Of course, you don't wanna take things too far do you.. Good for getting all heated about on internet though.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> one of my skills that pay them lady bills (apparently)



whats your tagline mean mate?????


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Everyone should be aware that my post count total has now entered the reign of Thatcherism. 

I cannot therefore be accountable for my actions for at least the next ten posts.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> whats your tagline mean mate?????



just a lyric from a super furries tune, sort of the way they sing it (and me well loud now and again)

found a pic of hollis!





on a good day


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree.  And bringing this back on topic, where does being a "passionate" Welsh nationalist but living in London fit into things.. Of course, its no different to the English in Hong Kong.. its fun to 'be oppressed'/have a cause.. Of course, you don't wanna take things too far do you.. Good for getting all heated about on internet though.



I would take it as far as supporting the IRA.

Discrimination is real.

Thankfully, though, the IRA have disarmed, and power sharing may work.

Shame the Welsh didn't get a bit more violent on the English and carve out a *fully* independent country of their own, then Britishness would have been scaped back to its bare ugly bone of english brutality, especially if the scottish had spent less time romantising William Wallace, instead of actively following his actions, and doing him proud.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I would take it as far as supporting the IRA.
> 
> Discrimination is real.
> 
> ...



Oh not where the Taff's are concerned. Taff middle-managers - better off than their London equivalents. - fact.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh not where the Taff's are concerned. Taff middle-managers - better off than their London equivalents. - fact.



not bitter then? been passed over for promotion or summink?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> not bitter then? been passed over for promotion or summink?



Nah - didn't wanna move to Wales.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> not bitter then? been passed over for promotion or summink?



...and it's obviously all your fault ddraig. If you and your ancestors had waged proper war against the english, you would'nt have been in such direct competition for his job today.

I rest my case.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 8, 2006)

bloody hell


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> bloody hell



Don't worry ninjaboy, no-ones going to bomb you. 

None of us celts at the moment anyway.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Don't worry ninjaboy, no-ones going to bomb you.
> 
> None of us celts at the moment anyway.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

My post count total just passed through the eye of 1984.

phew! that was close. 

Is everyone still here. Or has urban big brother taken over?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 8, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> bloody hell



Quick, post a poll Ninja


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> found a pic of hollis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rascialistick!


----------



## colacho (Jun 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Bless. Our resident Welsh-hater has popped up with some anti-Welsh sentiment, right on cue.



He really is a twerp, isn't he?


----------



## colacho (Jun 9, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Shit, yeah you're right, there is no racism or prejudice there at all.



Oh diddums! There, there, take it easy, fanta... But do try and work out what racism actually is before your gob starts flapping all over this forum.


----------



## colacho (Jun 9, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Before the Welsh get too dug into the rejection of Britishness, lets not forget that the crimes carried out by the British were carried out by the Welsh too, under that shared banner.
> 
> Welsh hands are dripping in the blood of empire too.
> 
> Irish tend to let the Welsh off that unsettling fact, but do not forget it either.



Ever heard of a little concept called "class"???

And yes, let's think about it, the Welsh participated in imperial adventures as, what was it?, oh yeah, cannon fodder, that's the word. Just like many, many working class English. And irish, for that matter, whose hands are equally stained by blood, if we have to use such crass images. Or else by going underground in the dark and coming up in the dark to help keep the marvellous Royal Navy chugging around the seas.

Not quite the same level of implication as those super public school types who sat around and planned all these jolly japes in London, woudn't you say?


----------



## llantwit (Jun 9, 2006)

I dunno Colacho - we were pretty involved at lots of levels. Yes, it's true the majority were cannon fodder, but there were plenty of  colonial administrators who were welsh, there were a number of welsh slavers, and we shouldn't forget Lloyd George, either.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 9, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> and we shouldn't forget Lloyd George, either.


Lloyd George alone is enough to damn the entire nation to Hades surely?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 9, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I dunno Colacho - we were pretty involved at lots of levels. Yes, it's true the majority were cannon fodder, but there were plenty of  colonial administrators who were welsh, there were a number of welsh slavers, and we shouldn't forget Lloyd George, either.



Pirates - A lot of the top boys are Welsh.

And a lot of Black Amreicans have Welsh surnames


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 9, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I dunno Colacho - we were pretty involved at lots of levels. Yes, it's true the majority were cannon fodder, but there were plenty of  colonial administrators who were welsh, there were a number of welsh slavers, and we shouldn't forget Lloyd George, either.



And Neil Kinnock  

As for Scotland, well, the Iraq war seems to be increasingly a Scottish War waged via Downing St.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 9, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Lloyd George alone is enough to damn the entire nation to Hades surely?



Naw, that's Max Boyce you're thinking of there, mate.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 9, 2006)

you could have given us some warning about that image


----------



## llantwit (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 9, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

>




Now there's a man and a half.. And the GIANT leek!   

ETA:

Ooops its a daffodil.. Where's the leek then?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 9, 2006)

Very confused.. I now take the thing next to the daffodil to be the Giant leek.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Very confused.. I now take the thing next to the daffodil to be the Giant leek.



you can take it and shove it where daffs don't grow


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

The house opposite ours ( valleys) has a st georges cross on it
It doesnt bother me at all, I wonder whether it will stay there though and if so how long


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 9, 2006)

I for one will be vaguely supporting Germany, land of my birth and all that


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 9, 2006)

Have you seen Wrexham are doing a Trinidad and Tobago car flag (on eof their palyers palyes for them )?

Smart


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jun 9, 2006)

we should do a Japan one for Junichi Inamoto


----------



## Karac (Jun 9, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I dunno Colacho - we were pretty involved at lots of levels. Yes, it's true the majority were cannon fodder, but there were plenty of  colonial administrators who were welsh, there were a number of welsh slavers, and we shouldn't forget Lloyd George, either.


I dunno either-the expanding "British" empire at the time needed and got middle-managers and sometimes top-managers from the Celtic nations-and the UK still does.
But Wales at that time was seen as an industrial resource for the largely English ruling class of Britain supplying the coal and steel for their imperial adventures
Lloyd George is often seen as a bad guy but he started out his days in the radical wing of the Welsh Liberal Party and was a prime mover in Cymru Fydd a Welsh home rule movement-which got fucked over in Cardiff due to the machinations of rich Bristol businessmen based there


----------



## kakuma (Jun 9, 2006)

nationalism is all about divide and conquer, hating 'the english' for the damage that was done to walses by colonialism is completely fucking stupid, cos the same damage was done to england. the welsh middle classes got rich from it the same as the english middle classes. 

nationalism is fucking mindless. it's why the welsh come in for so much stick, because you are so nationalistic and eager to promote nationalism as a social principle now, because the countries who invented nationalism have moved on, and don't mind chucking a few million into a welsh parliment or whatever since it's gonna be the same cunts anyhoo

for me, welsh nationalism came to prominence about the same time as 'the geordie nation', and people go along with it, but completely unsurprisingly it turns out that the same cunts are pulling the strings and still pulling the same shit in a slightly more crafty manner


----------



## Karac (Jun 9, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> for me, welsh nationalism came to prominence about the same time as 'the geordie nation', and people go along with it, but completely unsurprisingly it turns out that the same cunts are pulling the strings and still pulling the same shit in a slightly more crafty manner


Agree with most of your post-but where the fuck is geordie-land?


----------



## kakuma (Jun 9, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Agree with most of your post-but where the fuck is geordie-land?



 

geordie nation was a money making scheme by sir John Hall to promote/exploit a sadly lacking regional pride in the north east of england 

i do remember when i was growing up and geordies were seen as thuggish buffoons, not lovable buffoons, so we have made some progress


----------



## Karac (Jun 9, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> because the countries who invented nationalism have moved on


Good point-who would they be then?And have they?
Suppose your talking about England,US,Germany-or maybe China,India Japan?
Yeah no nationalism there- thank fuck


----------



## kakuma (Jun 9, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Good point-who would they be then?And have they?
> Suppose your talking about England,US,Germany-or maybe China,India Japan?
> Yeah no nationalism there- thank fuck



England: successfully turned nationalism into a brand with the union jack as a corporate logo
USA: So nationalistic that they have completely trashed the ideal of america as a country where their national interests are at the mercy of the highest bidder
Germany: So nationalistic that they join every money making scheme the EU puts out 
China, India and Japan are corporatised as well, nationalism is just a commodity


----------



## Karac (Jun 10, 2006)

-


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 10, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> Sounds cool I'd buy some  ,



Link to ma arse tshirts on e-bay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mars-t-shirt-ma-arse_W0QQitemZ8429622948QQcategoryZ53010QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> From the BBC:
> 
> Sounds bollocks to me, but whaddya reckon folks?


Wolfendale's force seems a bit trigger-happy to me: it doesn't take much and they're sending deputations off to London to "investigate" anti-Welsh racism. Against the background of that, this just seems like another bit of a police force with not enough to do rushing around looking for teacups to have storms in.

HOWEVER, I must say, it's terribly refreshing to be wandering around a place and not see entire houses draped in St George's flags, etc., although there does seem to be a slight trend upwards over the last couple of weeks in Welsh flagwaving 

Personally, I'd say let the English flags be waved: it's about intent, not whether or not they choose to wave the flag. If they're doing it in an overtly racist or provocative way, then deal with it as with any other act of racism or aggression, otherwise leave them alone.

And I'd hope that the English back in England would be similarly prepared to be tolerant as and when Welsh people might find it necessary to fly their flag...


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 10, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> I wonder how the English would react if, in a hypothetical scenario, a bunch of Germans started driving around England flying German banners from their cars. I'd be interested to know how long the banners, or indeed the cars or their owners would remain unscathed. Under the circumstances I'd say that the Welsh are being models of restraint. As always, I would add.


I saw a German-registered white van driving along the road on Thursday...with a German flag flying 

In Pembrokeshire!  Presumably, as a country-which-will-probably-play-England at some point, German flags in Wales would be preferable to English ones? *smirks slyly*


----------



## kakuma (Jun 10, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> And I'd hope that the English back in England would be similarly prepared to be tolerant as and when Welsh people might find it necessary to fly their flag...



*falls off chair laughing*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> *falls off chair laughing*



at pbs or your cerap team?


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 10, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Fooking hell, Tweedledum and Tweedledee back in action again spitting out their bigotted filth, its almost like old times


I think they're just trolls. Not very good ones.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 10, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I used to go out with an English girl and she was very nice too!
> 
> So that's my credentials proved.. who's next?


Pah, so not only are you toadly evil in your evil Welshness, but you go to England and screw their WOMEN, TOO????


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 10, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> nationalism is all about divide and conquer, hating 'the english' for the damage that was done to walses by colonialism is completely fucking stupid, cos the same damage was done to england. the welsh middle classes got rich from it the same as the english middle classes.
> 
> nationalism is fucking mindless. it's why the welsh come in for so much stick, because you are so nationalistic and eager to promote nationalism as a social principle now, because the countries who invented nationalism have moved on, and don't mind chucking a few million into a welsh parliment or whatever since it's gonna be the same cunts anyhoo
> 
> for me, welsh nationalism came to prominence about the same time as 'the geordie nation', and people go along with it, but completely unsurprisingly it turns out that the same cunts are pulling the strings and still pulling the same shit in a slightly more crafty manner



Those aren't unreasonable points in themselves, NB, but why is it always the former colonials who decide when it is 'reasonable' to move on? If there was a colonial injustice (and I'm not so well up on Welsh history, but I can assure you there was in Ireland), then imho it falls to the aggrieved party to decide when sufficient reparations etc have been made. It seems to me that it would run the risk of repeating the colonial logic to march in to another country in the Xth century, and then turn round and decide in the 21st Century that the matter was done with and that everyone should move on. Iyswim.

But tbh, as a "foreigner" living in Wales, I've yet to meet a Welsh person who serious *hates* the English.

Apart from ddraig, of course


----------



## kakuma (Jun 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Those aren't unreasonable points in themselves, NB, but why is it always the former colonials who decide when it is 'reasonable' to move on? If there was a colonial injustice (and I'm not so well up on Welsh history, but I can assure you there was in Ireland), then imho it falls to the aggrieved party to decide when sufficient reparations etc have been made. It seems to me that it would run the risk of repeating the colonial logic to march in to another country in the Xth century, and then turn round and decide in the 21st Century that the matter was done with and that everyone should move on. Iyswim.
> 
> But tbh, as a "foreigner" living in Wales, I've yet to meet a Welsh person who serious *hates* the English.
> 
> Apart from ddraig, of course



i just look at it the same way as i look at UKIP. i got nothing against people being aware of their history etc, it's just that it is ultimately just  a construct and people shouldnt use it to define their history or as a basis of discrimination

except in football, cos you lot are shite at football, and we are gonna win the world cup


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 10, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> The house opposite ours ( valleys) has a st georges cross on it
> It doesnt bother me at all, I wonder whether it will stay there though and if so how long


I just noticed a car up the terrace from here with two (count 'em, TWO) English flags. As an expat Englishman who's 1/8 Welsh, and therefore has Something To Prove, living in Pembrokeshire, I'm wondering whether to go and torch the car...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 10, 2006)

Within an hour of the kids being home from the local comp one scrutty little tart was stood outside shouting SCUUUMMMMM at the house
pathetic little cow


----------



## llantwit (Jun 10, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i just look at it the same way as i look at UKIP. i got nothing against people being aware of their history etc, it's just that it is ultimately just  a construct and people shouldnt use it to define their history or as a basis of discrimination


I take your broad point, and I agree. Nationalism is often a side-show that diverts attention away from the more pressing (class) injustices.
But your comments about Welsh Nationalism are painted with too broad a brush, and ignore the specificity of Welsh Nationalism as a political force made up of competing political strands including a strong socialist internationalist strain that's been around for a long, long, time. You can't equate UKIP with Plaid, for example, who (for all their big problems) do have some pretty good left-wing campaigners.
Equally your earlier comments about all nationalism being "fucking mindless", are just stupid - lots of nationalist movements have been thouroughly rooted in left-wing anti-capitalism (Irish Republicanism was very socialist, and the PLO were avowedly socialist).


> except in football, cos you lot are shite at football, and we are gonna win the world cup


Again - quite wrong. Crouch is a bag of useless shit/great long shite streak of piss, and you couldn't even score against fucking uraguay without the help of their own defender's head.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 10, 2006)

Latest in continuing flag saga:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/5063592.stm


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 10, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> I just noticed a car up the terrace from here with two (count 'em, TWO) English flags. As an expat Englishman who's 1/8 Welsh, and therefore has Something To Prove, living in Pembrokeshire, I'm wondering whether to go and torch the car...



Pembrokeshire has been mostly Saxon for over a thousand years. "Little England in Wales" innit.


----------



## colacho (Jun 10, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I dunno Colacho - we were pretty involved at lots of levels. Yes, it's true the majority were cannon fodder, but there were plenty of  colonial administrators who were welsh, there were a number of welsh slavers, and we shouldn't forget Lloyd George, either.



Well, wrth gwrs, but without doing a tedious archive search it's hard to say exactly what this level of participation was. That there have been Welsh people involved at the top levels of English dominated British politics is not in doubt, nor is there any doubt about Welsh, Irish and Scots involvement in slavery. But that was never the point. It's like saying that there are a few famous black Colombians- but that doesn't mean that Afrocolombianos aren't systematically discriminated against.

Anyway, we're simply back at the same old arguments that we've been through so many times before. Ninjaboy's right on one thing, and that is that the "nation" and "nationalism" is bullshit, a giant con job that has historically been very successful in covering up class divisions. But he misses out a couple of things, I think, most importantly that English nationalism and Welsh nationalism are not at all comparable in so far as the latter is reactive, defensive, and simply comes from a general pissed offness at being fucked over. "Britishness" was a jingoistic imperial identity that's falling apart (claimed by Unionists in Norn Iron and all sorts of "non-white" inhabitants of Britain), and Englishness is currently (what seems to me) a pointless attempt by the English rump to assert some sort of core identity. And that's the trouble with nationalisms, they're all about telling you what you're supposed to be, about deciding who belongs and who doesn't. If there was a Welsh nation state that sought to tell us all what Welshness was, it would have to opposed, too. As should Welsh racism. I remember getting in a punch up outside Wembley when Wales were playing rugby there because there were a bunch of wankers walking down the street in front of me singing "I'd rather wear a turban than a rose". If that's your identity statement then I'm definitely with any non-racist English rather than such so-called "compatriots". Tossers.

The main point, though, is that it's fucking tedious to be on these boards and get these prejudiced cocksuckers, always the usual fucking suspects, barging in and venting their bile. Because they really do represent the things that continue to piss off those of us who "talk funny". If they can't contribute anything worthwhile then they should take their mindless trolling elsewhere.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 11, 2006)

*Rubber Buccaneer in not a racist thug shocker!*

Despite having seen a car with an English flag on it yesterday. 

How ever did I manage it - I deserve some hugs for that.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 11, 2006)

i agree with colacho that it's the same circular arguments about nationalism going round again, i see ripping it out of wales as banter, just like i got it ripped out me when i moved down south, it's annoying, but they are annoying cunts anyway.....it also gets a lot of attention from girls having an accent, so rough with the smooth etc

and i promise to stop posting on the wales forum as soon as we win the world cup


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 11, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i agree with colacho that it's the same circular arguments about nationalism going round again, i see ripping it out of wales as banter, just like i got it ripped out me when i moved down south, it's annoying, but they are annoying cunts anyway.....it also gets a lot of attention from girls having an accent, so rough with the smooth etc
> 
> and i promise to stop posting on the wales forum as soon as we win the world cup



I expect the amount of posts if you win the world cup from Englanders will reach  epic proportions


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 11, 2006)

I have to report that sales of Mars(I believe) bars have plummeted in Aberdeen in some areas at least. Pogofish was in a supermarket and they were about the only sweet left a few days ago.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 11, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i agree with colacho that it's the same circular arguments about nationalism going round again, i see ripping it out of wales as banter, just like i got it ripped out me when i moved down south, it's annoying, but they are annoying cunts anyway.....it also gets a lot of attention from girls having an accent, so rough with the smooth etc
> 
> and i promise to stop posting on the wales forum as soon as we win the world cup



keep posting, i like having you around


----------



## kakuma (Jun 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> keep posting, i like having you around



rough with the smooth


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 11, 2006)

i was out with a friend last night who said he'd seen on the news taht in Aberystwyth you can get a £1 off your pint if you bring in a snapped England car flag.

So how much are they to buy and what's the price of a ticket to Aber?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> i was out with a friend last night who said he'd seen on the news taht in Aberystwyth you can get a £1 off your pint if you bring in a snapped England car flag.
> 
> So how much are they to buy and what's the price of a ticket to Aber?



LOL 

We were in the claude and it was a healthy mix of english and welsh and the atmos was very nice.........


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 12, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Pembrokeshire has been mostly Saxon for over a thousand years. "Little England in Wales" innit.


*nods*

Which probably makes me more Welsh than most of the people here!


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 13, 2006)

As much as it grates me seeing the old enemy's flag everywhere, I'd rather the English waved their flag, than waved a Union Jack. Everyone should have the right to fly their flag, in any country. 

I'm more concerned about people from Wales supporting England.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> I'm more concerned about people from Wales supporting England.


Happy to report  that our trip into Abergavenny and subsequent heavy duty rambling in the aforementioned area brought forth zero sightings of the Englisch flag.

*although the footie was on in a tiny pub in the middle of nowhere and the locals were cheering on England.


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Happy to report  that our trip into Abergavenny and subsequent heavy duty rambling in the aforementioned area brought forth zero sightings of the Englisch flag.
> 
> *although the footie was on in a tiny pub in the middle of nowhere and the locals were cheering on England.



They'll soon stop cheering when the Saxons get knocked out, hopefully by their German cousins!


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 13, 2006)

I know its a copy and paste but I am so glad that at least through these troubled days of Englich flag waving, that Welsh people have not lost their sense of humour. Thank you Eric and Gerald. 

Taken from the WM today's letters.





SIR - May I through the letters page of your newspaper ask if any of your readers could offer me some guidance regarding the recent announcement by the police that they will arrest Welsh people for derogatory remarks against the English?


In particular I seek advice in the following: When England lose at Rugby, soccer , cricket or any other sport, is it now illegal to:


a) Cheer ecstatically, shout hurrah, hurrah and wave two-fingered salutes in celebration,


b) Propose the traditional toast: "Iechyd da pob un Cymro, twll din pob un Saes"


c) Sing in response to the English anthem: "You can shove your blinkin' chariots up your hurrahs, up your hurrahs!" (to the tune of "She'll be coming round the mountain when she comes, when she comes!")


d) If the above are deemed illegal will the law only be applied to the Welsh or will it be applied to all the other nations who joyfully celebrate any English defeat?


I would appreciate an early response as I'm anxious to be getting on with celebrating any English defeat - but only in a legal way of course.


ERIC JONES


Dennis Place, Bryncethin


SIR - Like many of my countrymen I will be supporting England throughout the 2006 World Cup, for the simple reason that they are the only representatives from the UK left in the tournament.


Hopefully and before I leave this world for a better place I would love to see both Wales and England in some future World Cup competition. And until such a time as they were drawn against each other I would continue to support both sides, as I would support any UK team in the finals. However (and I write this as a proud Ponty-boy, Welshman, British Unionist and staunch European) even though the World Cup has only just started, I am already sick to the teeth of hearing BBC (and ITV) television and radio news presenters referring to the English team as our boys. They are not our boys.


I have already had one nightmare about England wining the World Cup, in which the entire squad to a man (including the coach driver's dog) was knighted by HMQ back in Buck House.


So if anybody from the BBC or ITV news is reading this letter, please support people like me who are supporting YOUR BOYS and just remember that England lost its crown first to the Welsh Tudors, then to the Scots Stuarts, then to the German Hanovers and finally to Phil the Greek. So England is just a region of the UK like the rest of us - so don't you forget it.


GERALD CROCKER


Community Councillor Ynysybwl & Coed-y-cwm, Pontypridd


----------



## Bomber (Jun 14, 2006)

*Just passing thru' !*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> http://wwwengurlundflagthatbelongstoothercountriestoo.com
> 
> snigger :rolleyes:


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 14, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

>



Hope you enjoy your drive, don't stop in Aber


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 14, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> ...twll din...


I'm a Welsh learner, but still early days: what's this mean?

(I'm guessing it's nothing polite  )


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> I'm a Welsh learner, but still early days: what's this mean?
> 
> (I'm guessing it's nothing polite  )



literally? 'man hole' but translates to arsehole afaik
so 'twll dyn pob sais' i think means 'arseholes to every engerlisch person' or 'every engerlischman is an arsehole'

anyone else?


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> literally? 'man hole' but translates to arsehole afaik
> so 'twll dyn pob sais' i think means 'arseholes to every engerlisch person' or 'every engerlischman is an arsehole'
> 
> anyone else?


Ah 

So, "cheers to the Welsh, arse'oles to the British" kinda thing? 

Yay, my first Welsh insult


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> Ah
> 
> So, "cheers to the Welsh, arse'oles to the British" kinda thing?
> 
> Yay, my first Welsh insult


no nothing bout the Welsh in there at all, or any nice words like cheers!


----------



## colacho (Jun 14, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> Ah
> 
> So, "cheers to the Welsh, arse'oles to the British" kinda thing?
> 
> Yay, my first Welsh insult



the word is "tin", mun, and means arse...


----------



## colacho (Jun 14, 2006)

thus "twll tin i bob sais". And if you want more go here

http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/welsh.htm


----------



## colacho (Jun 14, 2006)

It's a bit Gog, mind


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2006)

colacho said:
			
		

> thus "twll tin i bob sais". And if you want more go here
> 
> http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/welsh.htm



NOT WORK SAFE! people with bits out ala adult dating  

i was right with my translation of 'arsholes to engerlischmen' then!


----------



## colacho (Jun 14, 2006)

sorry abou that! I'm at home. It's full of errors actually...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2006)

colacho said:
			
		

> sorry abou that! I'm at home. It's full of errors actually...



doesn't bother me mate, but some people might click on it at work is all. just add not work safe to the original post.


----------



## TonkaToy (Jun 14, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> One of the England squad was commenting on the warm welcome they'd received in Germany, saying that the locals near their training camp had lots of England flags draped on their houses, adding that such a thing would be unlikely to happen in England.



Since when has a member of the England football squad been the absolute authority on such matters? 

hmmmm?


----------



## TonkaToy (Jun 14, 2006)

Also, as for Germans being friendly to away football fans, believe me, I know from direct experience, it all boils down to whether one visits the countryside or the towns. In the towns, you'll get a good kicking, in the countryside, they'll roll out the red carpet.


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 15, 2006)

colacho said:
			
		

> thus "twll tin i bob sais". And if you want more go here
> 
> http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/welsh.htm




  

Phew, Good job my boss wasn't noticing what I had on my screen then, That one would have been a hard on e to explain to the tribunal!


----------



## colacho (Jun 16, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Phew, Good job my boss wasn't noticing what I had on my screen then, That one would have been a hard on e to explain to the tribunal!


 Christ knows what comes up on your screens folks. As my IP is in Colombia I get fairly demure looking Colombians down the borders...
Anyway, sorry for not warning everyone!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## llantwit (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

fuking <spit> cunts     pathetic


----------



## colacho (Jun 20, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

>


What do you expect from the fucking Jacks??? Fuck'em!


----------



## bendeus (Jun 21, 2006)

They really, really don't do themselves any favours, do they? 

The mindset behind it utterly eludes me.

   

I genuinely try to be one of the 'heal the rift, let bygones be bygones, happy to see a Welsh team do well' type of CCFC supporters, but imbeciles behaving like this, plus the recent Fatty Bundle incident, really stretches my Jack goodwill reserves to the limit.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

>



Thats obviously a couple of Bluebirds trying to stitch us up


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2006)

SHAME on the Jacks.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 21, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Thats obviously a couple of Bluebirds trying to stitch us up



Yeah, those sneaky Cardiff bastards. Here's some more of them up to their no good tricks


----------



## Belushi (Jun 21, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Yeah, those sneaky Cardiff bastards. Here's some more of them up to their no good tricks



Theres fucking thousands of 'em aint there


----------



## llantwit (Jun 21, 2006)

Will smeone give me some background on the Swansea-England flag-loyalism link. I'm ignorant, like. Don't do soccer.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 21, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Will smeone give me some background on the Swansea-England flag-loyalism link. I'm ignorant, like. Don't do soccer.



There's a SMALL group of Jacks who wave it about at Cardiff V Swansea games. To be fair most of their fans think they are c*nts judging from their message boards.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 21, 2006)

Why do they do it? Just to be pricks or is there some historic reason for it?


----------



## Brockway (Jun 21, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Why do they do it? Just to be pricks or is there some historic reason for it?



No idea. According to one of those hooligan books - they do it just to annoy Cardiff fans because we hate all things British apparently.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 21, 2006)

Because they are misguided fuckwits who have dimly alighted on 'loyalism' as something which proves them to be wellard and a bit different: The Rangers of Wales, as it were.

I've read that the 'we do it to annoy Cardiff' thing is a bit of a red herring, according to certain Jack sites I've browsed. Rubber Buccaneer posted up a link fairly recently highlighting their links to other 'loyals' crews, and their obvious ideological enfatuation with the same.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 21, 2006)

Ta for the answers both.


----------



## Karac (Jun 21, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Will smeone give me some background on the Swansea-England flag-loyalism link. I'm ignorant, like. Don't do soccer.


Its a few  (a very few) cretins-partly to piss Cardiff off - and partly because theyre sad twats who actually believe that loyalist shit -just ignore them most Swansea fans do


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jun 21, 2006)

Apparently they have no territorial demands beyond Port talbot though


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> Apparently they have no territorial demands beyond Port talbot though


 
pretty shitty city


mun


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> pretty shitty city
> 
> 
> mun



Ahem


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Ahem



whassamarra? u knows i am an alleged 'turk' downt yow?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 22, 2006)

I reckon the Swansea City loyals maybe total 20-30 ( a BNP meeting there had 50 tops ). Lee Trundles un-official minder is one of them.

As Brockway said they are an embarassment to the club and to be fair either they don't travel or they're diminishing as I didn't see their flags at all on the T.V.highlights all last season.

The Swansea loyal site is down, but they are mentioned in pretty much all the other loyal sites with links.

Hopefully their days are gone.

What would you do in the Jacks case ? Take them on ?? They look like a tasty bunch.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 22, 2006)

deleted as can't stand the fuckers.

BTW just been a browsing Their sites last post was in 2004...so fingers crossed.

Come on the Jacks - out flag the bastards !


----------



## Belushi (Jun 22, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Why do they do it? Just to be pricks or is there some historic reason for it?



Because they're pricks. They should be rounded up along with the soul crew and dumped in the Bristol Channel.


----------

